# hs1132



## 240sleeper (Aug 19, 2015)

hey guys, im new to the forum, so first off my name is Jason. I just bought a Honda hs1132 blower for what i thought was a steal. i got i running, and the track drive works well, so im on to my next hurtle. i bought the blower with a destroyed auger. the guy i got it from said that a worker had ran it into a pile of broken concrete and tore it up. the auger housing is bent, the center transmission in the auger is long missing and i only have one side of the auger itself. i bought it hoping to get parts, but with Honda it might be tough...and expensive. anyone know where to get some reasonably priced new parts, or used parts? once again ill nee the full housing, and basically the entire auger assembly. thanks for the help.

jason


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

at this point its worth more in parts


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you have your work cut out for you.* ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, you've got your work cut out for you for sure. Try these places, their prices are generally the best you'll find.

Honda Snowblower Parts

Plano Power Equipment Online Store - Honda Snowblower Parts by Model Number

Best thing I can suggest is to locate a Honda dealer and see if they happen to have one in their bone yard. It helps to look up the parts and part numbers you need first. Some parts are common to several models, so you may have to do some research on them first. The boats site is good for that sort of thing. Look up the snowblower, find the part, then click on the part number. A list of other snowblowers that part fits should come up.

Good luck.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Start looking on ebay or CL, buying new will cost you close to buying a new Honda snowblower. The housing alone retails for close to $1100, the augers $300left-$300right, the gearbox all together $400. Just keep looking for used parts, or part it out and sell the parts out of it. 

For new parts the best place for me so far with discounted prices is All Years HS1132 TA Honda Snowblower Parts. Just follow the link.

Good luck with it. 

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Could you post a picture or two of what you got so far?


----------



## 240sleeper (Aug 19, 2015)

ok, so after seeing the prices, I decided to go outside with a few rubber mallets and now have a reasonably straight housing. I need an auger and transmission, and I should hopefully be good. im going to take this thing down and paint it if I can find all the parts to put it back together. by the way, I bought this for $125 so I should have a bit of room to work with. gotta love craigslist


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

$125 sure is a steal.....! If you are patient I think you will be able to find the rest of the parts used. I would try to straighten the bent auger, the serrated part seems good on it still.
In operating conditions it will definitely be a great machine.

:blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think you made a good purchase but I'll wait till it's running. No matter, the engine alone is worth more than what you paid. I just pickup a Toro that I thought I stole and I already have a list of parts ($150+) I need or need to replace before I can use it.

These were the mowers blades


----------



## 240sleeper (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't think the auger itself is bent. the housing is/was bent and the auger is partially missing. im not sure on how to know whether the auger itself is worn. I don't want to replace half of it and have the old half be bad. I gotta cross reference the transmission, but im hoping it crosses over to other models. supposedly this blower was only used 20 or so hrs before the accident at which point they put it up, a portion of which was outside. it starts easy and runs pretty good. still gotta go throught the carb again. I think ill be ahead of the game


----------



## 240sleeper (Aug 19, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I think you made a good purchase but I'll wait till it's running. No matter, the engine alone is worth more than what you paid. I just pickup a Toro that I thought I stole and I already have a list of parts ($150+) I need or need to replace before I can use it.
> 
> These were the mowers blades


those are some funky blades


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd say you did O.K. with that deal. I agree, with a little time and patience, you should be able to track down the parts you need and be waaay ahead of the game with that one.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

In the worse case scenario, what I will do is retrofit an ariens or toro 28-32" wide complete front end (meaning auger housing, augers, impeller, gearbox, etc. The whole assembly). 

Sort of what was done to this Yamaha (unless I am mistaken). k:






:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is another video of it, looks like it may have been repowered besides the auger adaptation.


----------



## 240sleeper (Aug 19, 2015)

thanks for the help guys. i have been researching a bit, and from what I gather the auger transmission on allot of the smaller Hondas are the same. I came to this conclusion due to the fact that the trans output shaft is the same. from what I see hs1132 hs1332 hs624k1 hs724 and hs828k1 have the same auger trans output shaft. hopefully the trans will swap too making my search easier. as well, I not opposed to buying half a new auger bladeif I can source the trans and associated parts


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

240sleeper said:


> thanks for the help guys. i have been researching a bit, and from what I gather the auger transmission on allot of the smaller Hondas are the same. I came to this conclusion due to the fact that the trans output shaft is the same. from what I see hs1132 hs1332 hs624k1 hs724 and hs828k1 have the same auger trans output shaft. hopefully the trans will swap too making my search easier. as well, I not opposed to buying half a new auger bladeif I can source the trans and associated parts


Some people do part them out ocasionally, I think at the end of the past winter I saw 2 HS928 auger gear boxes for sale on Ebay, so they do show up on ocasions. If you are patient I think you will find all the components that you need used in good condition. 
When you get the auger transmission, make sure that you get the one that you can bolt the center support on. 
HS828s, I believe early HS928s and possibly Some HS624s have a different housing that does not have the holes to mount the center support.










The housing should have the two holes shown on the left side of the picture.

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------

